# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay khuyến mại hấp dẫn đi Yangon-Myanmar của Vietnam Airlines chỉ từ 150$++

## vemaybayq

*Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Yangon chỉ từ 150$++*


Phòng vé Greencanal  xin gửi đến Quý khách *chương trình khuyến mại đi YANGON(Myanma) của hãng hàng không  Vietnam Airlines(VN)* như sau:

KHỨ HỒI HÀ NỘI/TP HỒ CHÍ MINH - YANGON:* 150 USD ++*


    Giai đoạn xuất vé* từ 04/06 đến 30/09/201*3   Giai đoạn khởi hành *từ 04/07 đến 31/12/2013*
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí khác.

 Để đặt vé máy bay và biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng vé máy bay Greencanal , địa chỉ *85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội* hoặc *88-Lê Lợi-Quận 1-TPHCM*; Điện thoại: *04 3724 6521* or* 08.35.208.093* hoặc* 0946.894.805*

----------

